# Chicago Craiglist Killer Deal but was to Late --WTF



## cr250mark (May 4, 2017)

I Grew up in Chicago .South side , Never seen anything like This.
Is This why I cant find a good Deal on CL These Days !!
LMAO.
Pulled this up this morning Browsing local CL.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2017)

Dang dude what key words are your searchen


----------



## cr250mark (May 4, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Dang dude what key words are your searchen




Old bikes.  Lol 
Maybe not any more. .
I'm gonna stick with antique bikes  as my search 
Haha


----------



## John (May 5, 2017)

If you lived in Sickoville Side you can find crazy good deals.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 5, 2017)

At least you can be sure the guy isn't concealing a weapon if you decide to go pick it up.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> At least you can be sure the guy isn't concealing a weapon if you decide to go pick it up.



I wouldn't be so sure of that.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that.
> Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Dang dude what key words are your searchen




Stripped bike


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 5, 2017)

Hope he wiped


----------

